# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  ΞΟΞΏΟΟΞΏΟΞ·ΟΞ�ΟΞ±Ο SIEMENS

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Καλησπέρα σας και καλή χρονιά σε όλους . Σε απορροφητήρα  SIEMENS LC958BA90 συγγενικού προσώπου Attachment 49390...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

